# Halloween ideas & props



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Coffin Buffet Table
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/crafts/scary-halloween-coffin/










Bubbling Cauldron
This overflowing cauldron is full of spooky potion ingredients, including spiders, rats, eyeballs, and bat wings. Fill two plastic cauldrons (found at Halloween stores) with spray-foam insulation; let dry. Use spray paint to add a yellow-green tint or whatever color you might like to the dried insulation. Tip one cauldron on its side and adorn with creepy-crawly things.

Tip: Wear gloves and always direct the spray-foam application away from you. Don't let kids near the display until the spray-foam has dried.







Cool effect!





View attachment 163618

Wheelbarrow of Bones
Heap dirt with plastic bones into a wheelbarrow and use in your graveyard.

View attachment 163619

Make Your Own Mummy
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/outdoor-decorations/how-to-make-a-mummy/


----------

